# ICD10 information



## kimwinkle (Nov 11, 2008)

Our chapter is looking for someone to come to our chapter meeting (Mansfield Ohio) to give a talk on ICD 10. There are many people out there who just don't understand what is going on and what is coming.    Anyone with information that can help us, please call me at 800-808-7913.
Thanks


----------



## fredabrinson (Nov 11, 2008)

*CMS Website*

Perhaps you could find info on the CMS website to help with your education if you are unable to find a speaker.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/ICD10/01_Overview.asp#TopOfPage

CMS has already released a book mark with ICD-10 info, which is available for free from CMS.  The fact sheet is probably coming soon!


----------



## lvillers (Nov 12, 2008)

Kim - 
I suggest a few links to learn about what AAPC is going to be doing regarding ICD10.  A ruling on the implementation date is coming soon.
https://www.aapc.com/icd-10/
https://www.aapc.com/news/index.php/category/icd-10/


----------



## mncoday (Dec 24, 2008)

Go to AHIMA.org - they have a ton of information.
Maria Lesly, M.Ed, RHIT, CCS-P, CPC-I, CPC


----------

